# Brazil vs Croatia



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2022)

Forgot this was on and missed most of the First half being on the bus , watching in pub now, hope Croatia do a Morocco..


----------



## Supine (Dec 9, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Forgot this was on and missed most of the First half being on the bus , watching in pub now, hope Croatia do a Morocco..



They had a great first half


----------



## Numbers (Dec 9, 2022)

Brazil not looking too hot today.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 9, 2022)

Croatian goalie is brilliant so far.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

honk honk honk!




hrvatska often underrated - best eastern european side for years now

anyone remember the name of the croatian player a while ago, signed by Man U IIRC, nickname the train perhaps? Name begins with a P perhaps?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2022)

fair play to Croatia


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 9, 2022)

If this match goes to penalties who will win


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

i fancy HRV to win it one way or another
Brazil looking a tiny bit annoyed now (theyre the better team of course)
---though would be great  to have a brasil v argentina semi


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> honk honk honk!
> 
> View attachment 354961
> 
> ...


Don't _think_ Man U ever had a Croatian player


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2022)

I think ska invita  means Karel Poborsky who was Czech


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

OOO MMM GGG!!!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> I think ska invita  means Karel Poborsky who was Czech


YES! thanks


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

what a winner that wouldve been


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> honk honk honk!
> 
> anyone remember the name of the croatian player a while ago, signed by Man U IIRC, nickname the train perhaps? Name begins with a P perhaps?


You need to be moat vague for me to help with this. 👍

Edit. Damn you the39thstep!


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 9, 2022)

Of course it had to be him.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

No defence on earth could have stopped that move


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2022)

Ah man, :-(


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm not his biggest fan but fucking hell that was brilliant.


----------



## JimW (Dec 9, 2022)

Lucky bobble


----------



## JimW (Dec 9, 2022)

Getting some of that jiu jitsu they're famous for


----------



## JimW (Dec 9, 2022)

Get the fuck in!


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 9, 2022)

Oh yes crotia


----------



## JimW (Dec 9, 2022)

Looked like keeper could have done better


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2022)

wow.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

JimW said:


> Looked like keeper could have done better


small deflection sent him off balance


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

I've never understood why people say they hate penalties. I love em.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

momentum with croatia going in now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I've never understood why people say they hate penalties. I love em.


They make me want to wee!!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I've never understood why people say they hate penalties. I love em.



The only thing I dislike about them is commentators calling them a lottery. They're not. It's a skill and a test of nerves.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

the modric touch in the lead up to the croatian goal was top class


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

would be nice to see the croatian keeper save something and be the hero


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2022)

oh my days...


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

croatian squad have seemed so cool and composed - good qualities in a penalty shoot out!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2022)

the whole.pub is on Croatias side nice


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2022)

fucking yes !!!


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 9, 2022)

Fantastic


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 9, 2022)

Oh wow bye bye brazil


----------



## JimW (Dec 9, 2022)

Hoo hoo


----------



## not a trot (Dec 9, 2022)

Get in there. Congrats to Croatia. And fuck off Neymar.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2022)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Supine (Dec 9, 2022)

🎉


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 9, 2022)

I don't normally watch football but fucking hell!!!!


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 9, 2022)

Awesome


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 9, 2022)

Amazing


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## twistedAM (Dec 9, 2022)

No more choreographed dancing. Good riddance.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

where is your god now neymar


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 9, 2022)

Well now


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 9, 2022)

Fucking brilliant. Go Luka Modric, love him. Go Croatia.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 9, 2022)

I turn the game off when Brazil scored. The fool!


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2022)

Great win


----------



## brogdale (Dec 9, 2022)

Gills; the 'blue Brazil' were better last night against the mighty Dagenham & Redbridge, than the yellow version


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 9, 2022)

a great result.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

that last Croatian penalty - fuck me - that was amazing


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm so happy right now fantastic stuff , I think I needed to see that, big smile on my face and I'm not Croatian


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2022)

Blimey.  I wonder what the odds of a Croatia v Morocco final were at the start of the tournament.


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2022)

Modric might yet become the first man of pensionable age to win the World Cup


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> that last Croatian penalty - fuck me - that was amazing


It was so close to the corner I thought it was going wide. Amazing indeed.

Also, fuck those stutter runs, forever. I'm glad Brazil are out because they do those stutter runs (and Neymar, of course).


----------



## JimW (Dec 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 354971


They're not prescription lenses, bloody hipster


----------



## Numbers (Dec 9, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Don't _think_ Man U ever had a Croatian player


They had a Serbian - Vidic, made of iron he was.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> It was so close to the corner I thought it was going wide. Amazing indeed.


AND the keeper went the right way - wouldve saved it if it wasnt so in the corner


----------



## JimW (Dec 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> where is your god now neymar


Thought the Coke ad was a bold departure into secularism with the slogan "Believing is magic"


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

JimW said:


> They're not prescription lenses, bloody hipster


THe Croatian Mallet - cousin of the Proletarian Hammer


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> It was so close to the corner I thought it was going wide. Amazing indeed.



I think he actually scuffed it a bit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## planetgeli (Dec 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I think he actually scuffed it a bit



He did. That added to the amazement.


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 9, 2022)

Croatia deserved to win; went in there with a plan, always looked good on the ball and persevered even when they went behind.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 9, 2022)

When Brazil got there goal I thought that's it for Croatia but they came back and levelled and then they've only gone and beaten Brazil on penalties. Sorry Pele but your boys just weren't good enough.


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> (and Neymar, of course).


Neymar out, Ronaldo sulking on the sidelines, Messi must be our the fucking moon.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> I'm glad Brazil are out because they do those stutter runs


England fucked up on stutter runs v Italy in the Euro finals IIRC
I have a memory of shouting in despair when i saw the stutter


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 9, 2022)

Lovely result.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2022)

Tee hee.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 9, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Gills; the 'blue Brazil' were better last night against the mighty Dagenham & Redbridge, than the yellow version



I thought Cowdenbeath were the Blue Brazils?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 9, 2022)

"Neymar's second goal in the World Cup. Again it wasn't dedicated to Bolsonaro"


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> View attachment 354975


What does this refer to?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 9, 2022)

Brazil just looked a bit clueless when it mattered, didn’t know how to break Croatia down.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2022)

imposs1904 said:


> I thought Cowdenbeath were the Blue Brazils?


Tbf they've been playing like Cowdenbeath recently.


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> What does this refer to?


A recent press conference


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> What does this refer to?


Cat wrangling at a press conference 









						Brazil press officer sparks outrage as he manhandles CAT at interview
					

A cat caused quite a stir at a press conference ahead of Brazil’s World Cup meeting with Croatia.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 9, 2022)

On one of the Welsh game threads someone said Bale was past it..but Modric is four years older.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> On one of the Welsh game threads someone said Bale was past it..but Modric is four years older.


nearly man o the match


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Athos (Dec 9, 2022)

Absolutely delighted that irredeemable bunch of total cunts are out.  I cared more that they didn't win it than England did.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 9, 2022)

Yeah, let's all cheer for Croatia, a gritty defensive team whose fans have a history of being sanctioned for racism including as recently as last month


----------



## Athos (Dec 9, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Yeah, let's all cheer for Croatia, a gritty defensive team whose fans have a history of being sanctioned for racism including as recently as last month


If there's one thing every England fan should know, it's that you can't hold the behaviour of a minority of the fans against everyone else.  Whereas the the Brazil TEAM (not fans) are utter cunts.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 9, 2022)

Athos said:


> If there's one thing every England fan should know, it's that you can't hold the behaviour of a minority of the fans against everyone else.  Whereas the the Brazil TEAM (not fans) are utter cunts.


It happens all the time when it's England, though. So yes, yes you can. On Urban Seventy Five Dot Net.

Brazil deserved to win that and scored some brilliant goals on the way to this match. And I'm sad to see them go out.


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2022)

Criticism of racism among their (stadium-going) supporters is perfectly valid of course, but football-wise it is surely more about supporting the little guy regardless of their football excellence.

Nobody seems to have an issue about any of the other supposedly minnow teams winning against the football powerhouses in this competition. It’s more a David vs Goliath situation. And a fully negative, ultra defensive side with no discernible quality is never going to pull the same trick again and again in the same tournament. Not that Croatia has parked the bus here anyway. 

Their entire population is 4.5m, which make their performance at most tournaments for the last couple of decades all the more remarkable.


----------



## Athos (Dec 9, 2022)

Yes, of course you can.  Perhaps I should've said you shouldn't.

I get that you're sad.  Albeit I don't understand why, and don't feel the same.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 9, 2022)

Good. Brazil are the favourite team for those who don’t actually watch football.  Shite arrogant wankers

ETA, probably the most arrogant and unfriendly fans I have come across as well. No bantz. Even England you can have a drink with. At a push


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 9, 2022)

Eh, I'm just tired. Appreciate but don't much like Modric and not sure why.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 9, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Yeah, let's all cheer for Croatia, a gritty defensive team whose fans have a history of being sanctioned for racism including as recently as last month



True. I would have liked both of them to lose but that wasn't feasible so hope Croatia get walloped in the next game.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 9, 2022)

imposs1904 said:


> I thought Cowdenbeath were the Blue Brazils?


Here you go; the pride of North Kent...the Blue Brazil...


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Good. Brazil are the favourite team for those who don’t actually watch football.  Shite arrogant wankers
> 
> ETA, probably the most arrogant and unfriendly fans I have come across as well. No bantz. Even England you can have a drink with. At a push


Actually, they were favourites to win the tournament. Take your point about a lot of their fans though.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2022)

Everybody always goes on about how great Brazil are, until they get beat.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 10, 2022)




----------

